# Just won't go away



## E.Y. (Apr 23, 2005)

I've been having issues with cloudiness for *SIX* weeks now. Same Brighton, MI water I've been using for the last two years. Fish are all eating normally. I've tried several small water changes, as well as, several large water changes. Liquid water clarifier works, but only for a day, and then it is cloudy again the next morning. It is whitish, not green. No windows in my office.

The first picture is every day I walk into my office. The second picture is after adding water clarifier. Same cycle every day.

Any suggestions?


----------



## E.Y. (Apr 23, 2005)

60g tank and fluval 306


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

You could run some carbon for a while and that should clear it up.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Not sure this will help you feel better, but I had a 10 week complete green out in a 120 salt tank I had fifteen years ago. No matter how much I cleaned, no matter how much water I changed, it was just green. Then, miraculously it cleared on its own and was perfect from then on, for years.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks like a bacteria bloom; it will clear itself eventually.


----------



## E.Y. (Apr 23, 2005)

I tried adding a bunch of new carbon. It held the bloom at bay for a week. It is back again today.

I'm at 8 weeks of a bacterial bloom.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What substrate are you using?


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

You didn't write but is this tank just set up or has it been running for a while? I have seen this problem before and I would guess you have something feeding that bacteria bloom. Wither it's in the water or the food you feed but some how it's getting nutrient somewhere. I would do some larger water changes at least 50%. Or I would do nothing the fish are health and eating you just might have to wait it out. If it wasn't in your office were others see it I would wait it out but if seen by lot of people I would keep changing water.


----------

